# Diarrhea, loose stool clean up product



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Man, I look forward to the day when I don't have questions about poop - seems like my life centers around feces!
Anyways - Snoop's poop is normally ok, rarely solid, but more like "soft serve" ice cream. As the day wears on the stool gets looser. I know this is probably just going to be the way it is because of the intestinal surgery. 
I have a hard time cleaning it up in the yard though. I've been putting sand over it & letting it sit, hoping that absorbs up some of the moisture. I really don't like leaving piles in the yard...especially since he wants to eat it, and it's just gross (He's getting better about it...but still....)
Are there any products out there that work well? I want something that dries it out. I've tried cat litter - didn't work, coarse sand - really didn't work. Right now I'm using play sand - very fine stuff & that does ok, but not what I want.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sorry I can't offer any advice...but I am interested in this too... 

Apple's poops have been very soft and it's VERY hard to clean up after her - well, besides digging a divot in the yard - and well, that just wouldn't be good!

Hopefully someone will have a suggestion.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have sprayed really loose stools with water from the hose when there is no way to pick them up.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep the water idea seems to work best here too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you tried cat litter instead of the sand? That might work since it is super absorbant. If not get the hose and squirt it into the ground.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Plastic bags*

I use a clear plastic storage bag. My hand fits nicely inside and I can scoop up the soft poop "protected" by the plastic. I can even clean the poop off the grass in this fashion, leaving only a slight residue that easily washes away with water or rain. And with a deft practiced motion, the bag turns inside out (poop inside), I knot it, and throw it in the poop garbage! And then wash my hands twice!


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried cat litter - it would work nicely if it was both underneath & on top of the poop. Unfortunately I can't cat litter my entire yard - although I would like to!

I scrape it up with a fine toothed rake and a shovel and then wash it away with the hose. I was just hoping there would be some miracle diarrhea drying wonder product out there.


----------

